# Shannon plays bass? Yep! (pics)



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2006)

I thought I'd share some photos from last Saturday. Besides my End Theory metal gig, I recently joined a rock cover band called The Smoking Lounge. $$$ Surprise, I play mostly bass! 
I do a bit of guitar as well.

Enjoy! Oh yeah...I got quite a bit of hair chopped off. See the pics.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2006)

Part II...The Resurrection!


----------



## nyck (Oct 6, 2006)

Sweet! We needs to hear some tunes of your new band!!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2006)

We do mostly 90s rock with some newer and older stuff as well. Cha-ching! $$$ 
http://www.myspace.com/thesmokinglounge
There's some recent live recordings on there. I think they were from Saturday...with me on shaky backing vocals.


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome my Brice Brotha


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah, I'm really digging that bass!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 6, 2006)

See, carvins do look way better with normal edges.


----------



## Donnie (Oct 6, 2006)

Was that about the time my drunken ass strolled in?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2006)

Hell, I dunno. But you sure worked up a shimmy to "Hey Jealousy!"


----------



## Donnie (Oct 6, 2006)

Ahhh... good times man, good times.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2006)

Indeed. And note the full glass of beer on my amp cab. I always come prepared! 

Ya know...judging by my reaction and fret position on the bass, I think I was playing "Kitty" by P.U.S.A. JT's (one of the guitarists) meows just kill me everytime.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, that Brice is HUGE!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2006)

Why...thank you! Wait, you meant the bass, huh?


----------



## Leon (Oct 6, 2006)

nice! that's the bass you acquired for the Primus bastardization project, right?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 7, 2006)

i know it has an extra two strings already, but its still missing one


----------



## technomancer (Oct 7, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Why...thank you! Wait, you meant the bass, huh?



Hehe I was very careful to include 'Brice' in my original post


----------



## Naren (Oct 7, 2006)

Sweet looking bass, Shannon. I listened to your songs on your myspace. Some pretty cool covers of some of the old 90's stuff I used to listen to all the time (and still listen to sometimes).



Dylan7620 said:


> i know it has an extra two strings already, but its still missing one



 And that would be what? A high F or a low F#? 

Although I really like six-string basses and I'm thinking of getting either a 5 or 6-string bass sometime in the future, anything more than six strikes me personally as really ridiculous. That high C is already pretty damn high, why would you want to go anywhere higher? And that low B is pretty fucking low. Why go lower?  

[action=Naren]knows Dylan is joking. [/action]


----------



## Donnie (Oct 7, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Wow, that Brice is HUGE!


Well, Shannon is just a little fellow.


----------



## Makelele (Oct 7, 2006)

That cover of "Brother" by AIC is awesome.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2006)

Leon said:


> nice! that's the bass you acquired for the Primus bastardization project, right?


Nah. It's Johnny's bass, but I'm gonna buy it from him though. The bastardization project was a Douglas 6-string (also available from Rondo).


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> Sweet looking bass, Shannon. I listened to your songs on your myspace. Some pretty cool covers of some of the old 90's stuff I used to listen to all the time (and still listen to sometimes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i personaly think 6 is overkill, i do like to groove on a good 5 string now and again... but i had to say it... it is SEVENstring.org


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2006)

6 is plenty. If anything, it keeps me from having to fly all over the neck. Instead of playing on the 10th fret, I can just go to the next higher string and play on the 5th. This comes in really handy when I'm doing backup vocals.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Shannon said:


> 6 is plenty. If anything, it keeps me from having to fly all over the neck. Instead of playing on the 10th fret, I can just go to the next higher string and play on the 5th. This comes in really handy when I'm doing backup vocals.



those Brice 6-strings are great. My friend had one, then foolishly sold it when he switched to guitar. For the $290 that it costs, he might just get another one.


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, Shannon, you look so un-Metal with a bass...maybe because it looks so much bigger than you


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Wow, Shannon, you look so un-Metal with a bass...maybe because it looks so much bigger than you


you should see Noodles weild his KxK sometime!


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 10, 2006)

But that looks metal as hell!


----------



## Leon (Oct 10, 2006)

that's what i'm saying! Shannon just needs to stop smiling, and put on his Newstead Face. it looks like he's having too much fun to be very metal in that band


----------



## Cancer (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that a Carvin 12 string I see in the background pic, with the 90's headstcok no less?




Sweet.


----------



## the.godfather (Oct 10, 2006)

I really liked some of those tracks. You can't beat a bit of Pretty Woman with whammy bar flutter in the intro can you? lol Great stuff.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, it's not a metal band & so I get to smile. 

Secondly, yes! That is the infamous doubleneck Carvin with the 12-inline headstock! Talk about WICKED!


----------



## Donnie (Oct 10, 2006)

Shannon, even when I see you play with End Theory, you seem to have a goofy little grin going.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 11, 2006)

What can I say....I have a lot of fun onstage.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool pics, Shannon, playing bass can be alot of fun too. 

Nice bass by the way.


----------

